

Running Mac OS 7.5.5 on Apple Watch - lis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1xJxS_kr-M&feature=youtu.be

======
lis
He did it using the Mini vMac emulator. I would love to see more details about
this.

[http://www.gryphel.com/c/minivmac/](http://www.gryphel.com/c/minivmac/)

